# WTH is the trade name of these grips? Free pair to the best guess!



## bikemonkey (Nov 3, 2018)

Trying to find the trade name or brand of these junior grips - they are circa the 1980's from a defunct bicycle repair shop. They are 3" long for a 3/4' handlebar. 

If you can ID the correct maker/model/generic trade name  (or make up the best official sounding one) then I will send you a free pair - yellow, red, or blue, white, or black - your choice.

Thanks!


----------



## kreika (Nov 3, 2018)

Not a clue on manufacturer, but I have something similar. These are about 4 1/4 long.


----------



## bikemonkey (Nov 3, 2018)

Mine are obviously poor knock offs of yours or entry level...thank you for posting! Pretty sure mine are Taiwan based on a lot of the NOS items in the inventory.


----------



## ccmerz (Nov 3, 2018)

BMX Dragster


----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 3, 2018)

If you get a dozen more can your lady roll her hair?


----------



## bikemonkey (Nov 4, 2018)

Saving Tempest said:


> If you get a dozen more can your lady roll her hair?



My lady rolls my hair...


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 4, 2018)

bikemonkey said:


> My lady rolls my hair...
> 
> View attachment 894982




Chief 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bikemonkey (Nov 4, 2018)

Kickstand3 said:


> Chief
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Unfortunately, in the angle of that photo he looks like he is rolling his eyes


----------



## new2olbikes (Dec 7, 2018)

Cactus grips...


----------



## cheeseroc (Jan 11, 2019)

Ive seen this style called french tickler grips...


----------



## morton (Jan 12, 2019)

Finger tinglers


----------

